# 3 week transformation, but the other way round!!!!



## Ripebear (May 2, 2012)

After a cut (Didn't get down to desired weight, decided to bulk mid-way)










3 weeks after I decided to start bulking










10 Kilogram difference in weight.

I know full well most of it, if not all is fat and water, but I still look alright


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Good job mate

Whats the diet like?


----------



## Ripebear (May 2, 2012)

I'm dirty bulking, but I'm keeping it similar each day.

2 shakes a day, morning and night. 400ML milk, 2 scoops whey, 2 scoops instant oats, TS of olive oil

meal 2 rice and turkey, banana and a cereal bar with a small glass of milk

meal 3 usually scrambled egg on white toast 2 slices

meal 4 whatever my old boy cooks for me, usually a good macro meal of chicken, veg and potatoes

then shake 2 at night

Usually 2 tablespoons of peanut butter in there somewhere too

Need to up cals though I'm stalling at 92KG


----------



## Oztrix (Jun 12, 2012)

dont look to bad mate, good size


----------



## Ripebear (May 2, 2012)

Oztrix said:


> dont look to bad mate, good size


1 year serious lifting, hopefully look pretty solid in another 1-2 years


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Up cals? would think about lowering them. Who wants to add on 10kg in 3 weeks


----------



## Ripebear (May 2, 2012)

baggsy said:


> Up cals? would think about lowering them. Who wants to add on 10kg in 3 weeks


I've stalled at about 92KG, why I'm upping calories

I have no idea how I added the first 5-6 KG so fast, I kept diet fairly clean but I just upped straight into high calories.

I was warned about the possibility of putting on a lot of fat doing this but I went and did it anyway, I don't think I look too bad considering.

My belly has bloated a lot though, I have abs but look pregnant...


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

:thumbup1:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Damn...good job! What course were you running?


----------



## Ripebear (May 2, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Damn...good job! What course were you running?


Anavar and Test prop, I got another thread where I look currently, my AVI is how I looked after 5-6 weeks mate 

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/195120-ripebears-journal-journey-getting-huge.html


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

If im honest mate im finding this really to believe as the first picture you dont show your face so it could be anyone ..


----------



## Ripebear (May 2, 2012)

bens1991 said:


> If im honest mate im finding this really to believe as the first picture you dont show your face so it could be anyone ..


I have the full picture bud. My face just looks funny because I'm tensing haha

But to be fair I understand your comment, I look tanned in the first pic somehow...


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Ripebear said:


> I have the full picture bud. My face just looks funny because I'm tensing haha
> 
> But to be fair I understand your comment, I look tanned in the first pic somehow...


Im not saying i dont believe you i just finding it hard .. Its one hell of a transformation for just 3 weeks .. Your cycle looks more like a cuttinh cycle than a bulk aswell.. But fair play anyway mate evan if it took 3 months its still good going


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

LOL, you posted this the other day and claimed 6 weeks, not it's 3? It's water.. Maybe a couple of lbs of muscle, woop de doo!


----------



## Ripebear (May 2, 2012)

bens1991 said:


> Im not saying i dont believe you i just finding it hard .. Its one hell of a transformation for just 3 weeks .. Your cycle looks more like a cuttinh cycle than a bulk aswell.. But fair play anyway mate evan if it took 3 months its still good going


Started of as a cutting cycle, but mid way I couldn't be ****d cutting anymore and felt like just getting back on bulk, just had no idea I would gain as much as I did in such a short space of time, next time when I go on major bulk on dbol/test or whatever I'll take pics with a paper hah!

- - - Updated - - -



SonOfZeus said:


> LOL, you posted this the other day and claimed 6 weeks, not it's 3? It's water.. Maybe a couple of lbs of muscle, woop de doo!


It's a different photo and a different time dude. Check the date. That's @3 weeks gained 10kg, my AVI is 6 [email protected] (Don't think I'm looking too fat either). I'm also not claiming it's 16kg of muscle what's with the attitude? I'm not bothered what it is, I look and feel good, that's what matters. PCT will prove how much water I'm holding I guess.

Sorry for been happy that I've made good gains in size and strength..

Also, I HAVE to be holding more than just a few lbs more of muscle from my first picture to my AVI... if not I'll actually be devastated lol

Lastly, if you bothered to read my original post here is what I said:

"I know full well most of it, if not all is fat and water, but I still look alright"

So your comment is just hating for no reason...


----------



## Ripebear (May 2, 2012)

12 says into PCT, I'm hovering around 95KG Mark, look a little deflated but I've so far kept most of my size and strength. Hoping I can keep the 95KG Solid so I will end up with 13KG Gained and kept!

Will post a picture once I finish PCT Entirely.


----------

